
Recognizing non-programming open source contributors - selvan
https://allcontributors.org
======
rrmm
Doc maintainers, tutorial keepers, binary builders, graphic designers, website
maintainers are some of my favorites.

~~~
sn41
UI translators as well.

------
idoby
So this is basically a bot that opens PRs to add contributors to your readme
under different headlines. Nothing specifically about recognizing code or non-
code contributors.

Are we really too lazy to open vim and add a line?

